# سكريبت Clip-Bucket موقع Youtube المجاني



## menarefaat (4 مايو 2009)

سكريبت موقع *YouTube*
الآن وبواسطة هذا السكريبت يمكنك إنشاء موقع لتحميل ومشاركة ملفات الفيديو مثل *YouTube*





*السكريبت إسمه:** Cip Bucket*

*موقع السكريبت:* http://clip-bucket.com/

*هذا السكريبت الرائع له العديد من المميزات:*
- مجاني ومفتوح المصدر (يمكنك إستخدامه والتعديل عليه مجانا كما يمكنك الحصول على الكود البرمجي الخاص به).
- متعدد اللغات.
- نظام الرفع من داخل الموقع أو من موقع آخر.
- إمكانية تنظيم محتوى الوسائط.
- يعتمد بالكامل على FFMPEG
- روابط صديقة لمحركات البحث (لضمان سهولة الأرشفة في محركات البحث).
- نظام مدمج للشبكات الإجتماعية يمكنك من مشاركة ملفات الفيديو.
- مظهر وأكواد CSS قابلة للتعديل بشكل هائل.
- توافر استايلات و مشغلات مجانية (لمزيد من تخصيص المظهر).
- خالي من SQL Injection .
- الرفع بواسطة الفلاش.
- لوحة إدارة كاملة التحكم.
- مدمج بداخله Encoder خاص به.
- نظام آمن للأعضاء.
- تحويل الخلفيات.
- نظام القنوات.
- نظام المجموعات.
- تعليقات على القنوات وملفات الفيديو.
- نظام الرد على التعليقات.
- نظام التقييم.


*لتجربة العضوية ومعرفة أكثر للمزايا قم بالدخول للنسخة التوضيحية:*
http://clip-bucket.com/demo/

اسم المستخدم : demo
كلمة المرور: demo



*لتجربة الإدارة ومعرفة إمكانيات لوحة التحكم كاملة:*
http://clip-bucket.com/livedemo/admin_area

اسم المستخدم : demo
كلمة المرور: demo



*يمكنك تحميل السكريبت مجانًا تمامًا من موقع البرنامج:*
http://clip-bucket.com/download/


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

ثانكس يا مينا لتعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا مينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## menarefaat (4 مايو 2009)

*العفو يا جماعة شكرًا لمروركم أتمنى إن الموضوع يفيدكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------

